# Too far gone 1965 GTO



## zsowhat (Mar 7, 2016)

I was going to attempt to restore this 
1965 GTO but I believe it is too far gone 
I ll guess ill have to get something more
solid and complete


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That looks rougher than the Grand Prix I recently gave up on and sold. So, I guess we're both looking now. This picture makes it look better than it really is. Lots of rust thru that doesn't show at this angle.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

zsowhat said:


> I was going to attempt to restore this
> 1965 GTO but I believe it is too far gone
> I ll guess ill have to get something more
> solid and complete


Have examined a lot worse, properly restored, when it came to GTO convertibles. 

Is is originally Montero Red? How about original manual trans car? original 4bbl or Tripower?


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

The body doesn't look too rough. What do you consider too far gone? It need new floors and trunk pan?


----------



## zsowhat (Mar 7, 2016)

yes it is montero red, original motor and tranny,
It is a four barrel car Plus I

But it is too rough for me to attempt.
I think its time for the junk yard


----------



## zsowhat (Mar 7, 2016)

Everything floors and, doors and engine,
just everything.


----------



## zsowhat (Mar 7, 2016)

In fact I have two GTOS that are way to far gone.
the other is a 1965 coupe. it might be a little better
bit not much. I think Both car are too far gone


----------



## 1964SS (Dec 2, 2015)

They both look very restore-able. Put them up for sale. You will probably be surprised at how much they are still worth to someone.


----------



## newsandu002 (Sep 14, 2016)

Both these cars have value in parts alone. Rear tail panels, quarters and sail panels are not reproduced. Contact Frank's Pontiac parts in Oklahoma.


----------



## zsowhat (Mar 7, 2016)

Maybe your right I shouldn't be so hasty.
while they may be out of my league to restore
Someone else might think they are restorable.
Both cars were documented 25 years ago 
as true GTOs by PHS
I will explore that option


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

1964SS said:


> They both look very restore-able. Put them up for sale. You will probably be surprised at how much they are still worth to someone.


This is true. There are many guys (and Gals) out there with incredible skills and abilities. To them this is just a challenge to their skills and knowledge. Sell those GTO's and make a high energy, skilled person happy.>


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

*As they say, One Mans JUNK is another Mans TREASURE*

TO FAR GONE? HA! That's nothing  
Best thing about cars like this is you can build them anyway you wish Vs dicking up a survivor.



Images are before and after a true 1965 GTO Convertible that was beat to sh!t and left for dead.


----------



## extinctmake (Feb 8, 2011)

If I were in stronger financial footing I'd try to buy both of them from you.

My '65 GTO convertible was a basket case when I got it. It took many years and a pile of cash, but I got it back together. 

I hope somebody with deep pockets and a lot of ambition buys these from you and saves them.


----------



## zsowhat (Mar 7, 2016)

*I agree*

These cars should be saved but of course at what price.
I Live in New York and I would not refuse any reasonable offer.
I cant give them away but reasonable is probable. Two would
be a better deal than one. Not to often you find two in one shot


----------



## lil65gto (Jan 19, 2017)

I believe I seen these 2 cars listed on Craigslist earlier this week (12k for both?). My 65 GTO hardtop was MUCH worse than what is in those pics. I just happened to be dumb enough and have a boatload of cash in my pockets when I restored mine. They are not too far gone IMO. But the asking price has to be sweet enough to justify the cash mound that will have to be thrown at them.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

newsandu002 said:


> Both these cars have value in parts alone. Rear tail panels, quarters and sail panels are not reproduced. Contact Frank's Pontiac parts in Oklahoma.


Frank's is in Twentynine Palms California.


----------

